# Rossi snubs any good?



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Curious what the consensus is regarding Rossi's current production offerings? Their 6-shot snub 357 intrigues me. Anyone know if the quality is there or would one be better off just sticking with the Rugers and Smiths? Never read or hear much about them. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

Yuk!


----------



## tateb24 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rossi are not bad revolvers, they just have one hell of a wallop in .357.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rossi is made by Taurus now. If that tells yah anything.
I would not buy one.
Had my share of nightmares from Taurus guns.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks! I'll stick with Rugers and Smiths then. Curiousity abated.


----------



## Cherokee Slim (Sep 23, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Curious what the consensus is regarding Rossi's current production offerings? Their 6-shot snub 357 intrigues me. Anyone know if the quality is there or would one be better off just sticking with the Rugers and Smiths? Never read or hear much about them. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


Both of my daughters have had the Model 88 SS 5 shot snubbies with Pachmyer grips for years. They have shot at least 1000 rounds each of my reloads, plus commercial rounds without the first glitch. They lock up tight, cylinder gap is minimal. Part to part fit is excellent. I hear lots of gripes about Rossi quality on the forums, but they were a great value for the $180 that I paid for each one.

Cherokee Slim


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never owned a Rossi, but for some reason they do not have a very good reputation.

But that said, there are some very fine guns that the nay sayers always chew on.

Maybe Rossi is one of them.

Good luck finding what you want.


----------



## ShinerJohn (Feb 21, 2010)

Tuefelhunden, I have 2 current model Rossi revolvers: M85104 (blued 4" 38 special) and M46202 (stainless 2" 357 mag). The M85104 is excellent. Not a single problem and it is very accurate for me. The M46202 is a different story. I've had 3 firing pins break on it within an 8 month period. Each time it was at the manufacturer's repair shop for 6-8 weeks. For now it is "fixed." It has been relegated to my truck console. If it is ever shot again, it will be out of necessity. I will keep the 462 simply because it SHOULD be good for at least 6 emergency rounds, plus I wouldn't feel right sending it to another individual. 

I have read on other forums that Rossi 462s have a tendency toward breaking firing pins. Because of my personal experience, I can't honestly recommend buying a Rossi. But I wouldn't part with my M851!

Good luck!


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cherokee Slim said:


> Both of my daughters have had the Model 88 SS 5 shot snubbies with Pachmyer grips for years. They have shot at least 1000 rounds each of my reloads, plus commercial rounds without the first glitch. They lock up tight, cylinder gap is minimal. Part to part fit is excellent. I hear lots of gripes about Rossi quality on the forums, but they were a great value for the $180 that I paid for each one.
> 
> Cherokee Slim


My wife hade a Rossi 2" 88. I sold it . I got in trouble. I found another, she's happy. It is her bed gun. They are hard to find. This one is 15 years old ( from a friend) It was $150.00 + 45 38 rounds of 38 special. He fired 5 test rounds through it. It is very accurate for a snubby. JBR


----------

